# Finally finished building my snow plow!!!!



## wkbrdngsnw

I wish I would have found this site sooner, I could have asked some questions before blindly building.

http://s304.photobucket.com/albums/nn161/wkbrdngsnw/Snow plow/

Its not pretty, but it should work for my purposes.
I really don't even need a plow, my drive way is only 30 feet, and only get very few storms that are deep enough to justify plowing my street. But, I've always wanted one and got board over the summer so I built what I thought would work. After a few little problems I think its going to work.

If you have any suggestions please help me out because I have no clue.


----------



## grandview

Well you said you just "wanted" one is good enough reason for me!

Looks good ,I'd be bombing around in the jeep just for the fun of it!


----------



## Snowaway

Nice work, the only thing that I think might cause some frustration is the angle of the frame if you plow on gravel or dirt it may jam it self into the ground. Does it have a trip of some sort.


----------



## wkbrdngsnw

It does have a trip function but my springs are not quite strong enough so every time I start moving it starts to trip but comes back up once I'm moving. I also lost the plow off the frame about a week ago when it triped and broke the bolts it pivots around so I moved up to 3/8" grade 8 from 5/16" and didn't have any problems today. Its been a sharp learning curve.


----------



## JD Dave

Looks good to me.


----------



## Bostonyj7

What plow, love the truck

C-


----------



## plowindiesel

i love that jeep. where did you find it? and nice work on the plow


----------



## mc1

looks like a late 40s or early 50s power wagon just my guess nice work on the plow


----------



## wkbrdngsnw

Its a WWII 1942 Dodge WC 1/2 ton. They were the inspiration for the civilian Power Wagons and M37's. 

I wish I would have built it for my blazer using a more conventional design with hydraulics but for less then price of what hydraulics would have cost I built the whole thing. It would have been worth it not to get out and turn jack screws for the blade angling and careful foot work to operate the PTO winch to raise it.


----------



## theplowmeister

Looks good

I suspect that when you get a good load on the plow it will dive under the front of the truck. The angle of the push bars is such that they will push op the the front of the truck when the plow loads up.

Hope it works good


----------



## g.moore

They sell a kit that basically put a pair of shocks next to the springs, considering you built the whole thing it appears there wouldn't be an issue with welding on a set of tabs and picking up some shocks from Checker that are the right length. I've been thinking about adding a set of tabs to mine for 'em. I tried adding another set of springs but when it trips it comes back so violently it shook the whole truck, I'd think the shock would dampen the trip and return. We have alot of the old PW's up here, the only thing that can keep up with in them regards to absolute brute force is my old '64 International. It it can't pull it it can push it.


----------



## wkbrdngsnw

thanks for the shock idea, I have some shocks lying around so I might give that a try once it gets above freezing.


----------



## g.moore

Just saw your location, my parents and inlaws live in Aurora. You guys have been colder than we have up here and I'm on top of a mountain! If you need any pics/assistance let me know. I fabbed the mount on the IH and I have the factory SnoWay mount on my Ram. Plus I put about 480 miles on the quad plowing last winter and another 75 or so on my Ram since the IH was in the middle of a major overhaul so if you have ?'s or want to see something in person let me know. I'm down there about once a month or so.


----------



## coldcoffee

Correct me if I'm wrong, but it looks like you're using threaded rod for your angle. The advise hear has been good so far, but you may want to beef that up a bit, especially if plowing on any gravel or a heavy wet snow. Otherwise it looks good.

BTW...really cool truck!!


----------

